# Bringing back pack to Epcot.



## topmom101 (Mar 8, 2015)

We are going to Epcot tomorrow. We would like to pack a back pack with some beverages and snacks.  Is it allowed?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 8, 2015)

From the source:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/parks/outside-food-and-drink/


----------



## topmom101 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks, Denise.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 8, 2015)

Have a great time!


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 9, 2015)

Consider carring in water, the price in the park is very high.  I actually took two gallons, frozen, in our back pack and drank it as it thawed.


----------



## 1st Class (Mar 9, 2015)

csxjohn said:


> Consider carring in water, the price in the park is very high.  I actually took two gallons, frozen, in our back pack and drank it as it thawed.



There's really no need to carry it in.  Any counter service or full serve restaurant offer cups of water free of charge.  Just ask!


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 9, 2015)

1st Class said:


> There's really no need to carry it in.  Any counter service or full serve restaurant offer cups of water free of charge.  Just ask!



My trip was a while ago and the free water wasn't readily available.  

It's good to know they do offer it.

We would plop ourselves down on a bench and take a drink often.  As I got more worn down the bottles got lighter so it worked well.  The three of us did not completely drink the two gallons but it was close.


----------



## Jason245 (Mar 9, 2015)

1st Class said:


> There's really no need to carry it in.  Any counter service or full serve restaurant offer cups of water free of charge.  Just ask!



Orlando Water may be Potable, but it tastes like it belongs in the Potty.


----------



## 1st Class (Mar 9, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> Orlando Water may be Potable, but it tastes like it belongs in the Potty.



They serve the same water used to mix soft drinks.


----------



## Jason245 (Mar 9, 2015)

1st Class said:


> They serve the same water used to mix soft drinks.



I don't drink those either (Sugar and potty water is still flavored potty water). 

I treat orlando like Mexico Light... if it doesn't come from a can or a bottle, I don't touch it (Hint... What costs $5 on disney propertly costs $1 at publix less than 10 minutes away). 

I will eat salad at restaurants in disney (sometimes), although the prices are out of this world.....


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 9, 2015)

topmom101 said:


> We are going to Epcot tomorrow. We would like to pack a back pack with some beverages and snacks.



Getting back to the topic..... They will likely search the backpack.
So, I suggest that you give it a good going thorough, first.
Unexpected things, like booze, drugs, bombs & murder weapons, can mean trouble.
.


----------



## topmom101 (Mar 9, 2015)

We are back from a fantastic day at Epcot.  We did pack a small cooler which we placed inside a back pack with water bottles, some food items and snacks.  The back pack was searched but it was a cursory search at best.  The guard asked us to unzip the pack and the cooler, barely peeked inside, didn't ask what the cooler contained and waved us in.

FYI, the price of a one day ticket to Epcot is now $103.31 tax included. The best ride, hands down, is Soaring. We waited 1 and 1/2 hours and the ride was only 5 minutes but, boy, it's mind blowing.


----------



## JPD (Mar 11, 2015)

I do it all the time, I have never been questioned during the bag search. I can't drink soda's so it's only water and a bottle of poweraid to replace the electrolytes. And as a poster already said, some of the bigger places to eat will give you a free cup of ice water.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 13, 2015)

topmom101 said:


> The best ride, hands down, is Soaring. We waited 1 and 1/2 hours and the ride was only 5 minutes but, boy, it's mind blowing.



Disney will be adding another Soarin' theatre at Epcot to cut down on the wait.  Apparently a new + improved film is in the works.  See: http://www.wdwthemeparks.com/rumors/2014/07/26/new-soarin-video-and-3rd-theater-to-be-added

We try to do Soarin' 2x each visit by heading there first for a fastpass and on leaving, getting another.
.


----------



## Sea Six (Mar 13, 2015)

If you don't take a backpack into EPCOT, you will be one of the few who don't have one.


----------



## JPD (Mar 15, 2015)

If you really don't want to carry anything, you can always rent a locker just inside the entrance to the park. We always travel in large groups and need a change of cloths for the kids. This always works great for us, no one is carrying a bag all day, and the things you need is close by.


----------

